# Colitis



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro had been diagnosed with Colitis. He's on medication right now for the next week or so. Any advice on what to do afterwards? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

My puppy had colitis at 12 weeks and then again at about 18 weeks. Vet says he obviously has a sensitive stomach so I mostly restrict him to his dry food, training treat biscuits and plain chicken. This has more or less kept it under control. If he has a lot of treats given to him by the trainers during obedience class then he suffers the next day. So, I'll be interested to hear any advice too.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope he is soon a lot happier.

As Gill57 says it is usually diet related so I would try to work out what does and does not suit him and stick to it. Make any changes slowly and assess over a few weeks to work out what suits him best.

For training plain chicken can work really well so might be worth telling trainers you have sensitive pup and take some chicken to classes with you Gill?


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> Hope he is soon a lot happier.
> 
> As Gill57 says it is usually diet related so I would try to work out what does and does not suit him and stick to it. Make any changes slowly and assess over a few weeks to work out what suits him best.
> 
> For training plain chicken can work really well so might be worth telling trainers you have sensitive pup and take some chicken to classes with you Gill?


Thanks and I agree with what you say re it being diet related. Unfortunately the other dogs in class smell the chicken and are after me!! The trainers are good in not trying not to feed him the rubbish stuff, but Freddie is a hoover and finds all sorts of goodies on the floor....!


----------



## Bundle (Apr 26, 2015)

Alfie suffers from colitis and I give him a spoonful of goats yoghurt as a probiotic daily. Lamb is his trigger so I avoid it and keep him on a low fat diet. If he does get an episode I give him slippery elm bark for a few days and that helps.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I am going to get him on a low fat diet soon. As a vegetarian, I cannot do raw food at home, but any recommendation on low fat high quality dog food? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Low fat limits things hugely (Molly has to be very low fat due to her pancreatitis) bug you could try something with a different protein source so maybe try a fish based food and see how he does on that?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro is on Hill Science low fat diet. It's has improved his and my life tremendously. No more midnight runs. No pooping on the carpet. As far as I can figure out , he can only tolerate this food and plain chicken. 
My concern is that the kibble while being low fat , has corn as main ingredient and am not sure I would want Zorro on this diet long term. 
Any advice ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Unfortunately if it is what he tolerates best you don't have much choice. If he needs low fat there are quite a few different diets you can try but any changes need to be made slowly and it really is a case of trial and error.

Molly has pancreatitis so is on a low fat diet and I home cook for her - it is not what I would choose but it keeps her well and happy so that does for me to be honest.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My JRT had colitis and it was definitely diet related. If she stuck on the food that worked for her all was well - but she was a terror for finding left over bits of BBQ or picnic remains  that people just leave.... I used bits of her kibble as treats or plain boiled chicken - but not too much. She lived til she was 16 and a half and was generally full of fun and energy - the last 18 months or so not so much, but by then she had other health issues.....
I learnt that if she did not want to eat her dinner - not to try and encourage her too - she knew when she was not well. And would often refuse food for 24 hours or so - rice and a little flaked white fish was what I used if she had a bad attack... Used to buy frozen coley bits and always had them on hand in the freezer.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Ok. So Zorro is on low fat diet and seems to be a lot better - tummy wise. The problem is that the low fat dog food diet has corn as its main ingredient. He's pooping so much more and stinky too. Also it's aggravating his eye stain problem. Any ideas/solutions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You can experiment with other low fat diets to see if there is one which meets all his needs better. As I said before I ended up home cooking for Molly who also needs a low fat diet. Mostly her diet comprises chicken breast, beef heart, rice and vegetables and this seems to suit her pretty well - although it is a pain cooking


----------

